# Attacked by a Ghost !



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

I was sending out a package on Sunday night and went on My USPS account to print a label when I noticed an incoming package detected on long range radar. With nothing on order I was puzzled and then noticed the sending PO - Prineville OR. Now I only know one person in Prineville OR and that's @Humphrey's Ghost 
I run home from work Monday and there it is. No return address and no note inside - who was you trying to fool Mark ? This has your name written all over it - especially after seeing the smack you laid on poor Jack !



Great selection of sticks. I've had a few of these, a few more in different sizes and a few will be totally new to me ! Thanks so much for the aggression, err I mean generosity - it is much appreciated.
And apologies for the delay in posting this up and giving you props - I had something else going on last night.........


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

WNYTony said:


> I was sending out a package on Sunday night and went on My USPS account to print a label when I noticed an incoming package detected on long range radar. With nothing on order I was puzzled and then noticed the sending PO - Prineville OR. Now I only know one person in Prineville OR and that's @Humphrey's Ghost
> 
> I run home from work Monday and there it is. No return address and no note inside - who was you trying to fool Mark ? This has your name written all over it - especially after seeing the smack you laid on poor Jack !
> 
> ...


Glad there is at least one or two new for you to try. We're still not even. Give me feedback on that Desflorado once it's rested a bit, (ROTT).
On another note, every time I say Desflorado, I get that Eagles song stuck in my head.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Glad there is at least one or two new for you to try. We're still not even. Give me feedback on that Desflorado once it's rested a bit, (ROTT).
> On another note, every time I say Desflorado, I get that Eagles song stuck in my head.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for telling me that - now that's all I can think of !
I did take the Opus with me to smoke after my grandson was born but at 2 in the morning.... well it will get a little rest now before I put fire to it. That and the Eiroa, Graycliff, Crux and Matilda Quadrata are all going to be firsts for me and I actually had none of these (in these sizes) in my boxes now. You get ahold of my spreadsheet somehow ?


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

WNYTony said:


> Thanks for telling me that - now that's all I can think of !
> 
> I did take the Opus with me to smoke after my grandson was born but at 2 in the morning.... well it will get a little rest now before I put fire to it. That and the Eiroa, Graycliff, Crux and Matilda Quadrata are all going to be firsts for me and I actually had none of these (in these sizes) in my boxes now. You get ahold of my spreadsheet somehow ?


Ha, if I hit even a few, then I probably should have played the lottery this week. The Perfecxion 5 should have plenty of age on it. Also DPG and Leccias. I'd wait a bit on some of the others.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Another spectacular hit Mark.

You guys are both...


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

That's awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Puttin on the hits!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Another great hit

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice Hit Mark! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice carnage Mark! Tony, kinda hard to be hurt too bad by that slap, but he put it to ya. Very nice!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Great hit! I didn't think there was an NC Tony hasn't tried after watching the trades and, all.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nicely done Mark! Add another notch to your mailbox post....


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

Mannnnn, I felt that hit a couple hundred miles away in MA. Great job @Humphrey's Ghost


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Very nice selection. Unbeknownst to Mark this turned out as a secret grandson bomb. Nice strike Mark. Congrats on the new grandson.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

@Humphrey's Ghost when you Bomb somebody, you make darn sure they stay down...another Great hit!!!


----------



## JimOD (Jan 19, 2017)

Another great hit from a great BOTL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice hit.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

